# Foothill Flyers Ride June 18th



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lube that chain and adjust your bottom brackets for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, June 18th. The 3rd Saturday kinda snuck up on me this month due to the postponed May ride. Meet up @~9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Then we head out ~10am for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry Mike you got "TRUMPED" by LA Roadsters this time


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 15, 2016)

I would like to join you guys and gals. Can I get permission to bring some shirts to sell?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 15, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 329238 I would like to join you guys and gals. Can I get permission to bring some shirts to sell?




Was hoping you would!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 15, 2016)

Right on! And yes, I'll trade..


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 15, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 329238 I would like to join you guys and gals. Can I get permission to bring some shirts to sell?




Any 2XL's left?


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes. I'll take a Cycle Truck Convoy basket load with me. XL and 2XL


----------



## None (Jun 17, 2016)

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bump!!!! Better be in bed cuz you've got a day of pedaling ahead of you! See you @9am!!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm up! Taking care of the Honey Do's early so I can out of this joint.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2016)

Me too! Got there just in time. 

Kinda warm today. Gonna start the evening rides next month...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## None (Jun 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 330442



Great photo!


----------



## None (Jun 18, 2016)

you guys are awesome!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey are you guys on fire?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty close, ~5 miles, not threatening us tho


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

Her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e's a few pic's from last night taken from in front of our house.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://outlook.live.com/owa/?path=/mail/inbox/attachmentlightbox


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

No go.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

I uploaded 4 pic's did any of them come out? All I saw was a bunch of text, tried to delete but it didn't work.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I uploaded 4 pic's did any of them come out? All I saw was a bunch of text, tried to delete but it didn't work.



Nope. 4 boxes with red ? and a lot of text.....


----------



## tikicruiser (Jun 22, 2016)

O. K. 2nd try with the fire pic's.


----------

